# Handel's Messiah



## cl34

The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment are performing Handel's Messiah at the Royal Festival Hall tomorrow evening!
http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/calendar/productions/orchestra-of-the-age-18-03-08-16382

Should be a great evening....!


----------

